# Plexi, Copper and Wood Cane



## Kelly (8 d ago)

Okay, I'm a notorious goofer offer. I had some copper pipe, plenty of wood and a whole lot of Plexiglass in different colors and ran it all together to make this "There Aint No Confusing Whose Stick This Is" cane (I guess it's a cane).

The wood-plexi part is turned to fit inside the 3/4" copper. The plastic fits over the part that goes into the pipe. The pipe was hammered.


----------



## Kelly (8 d ago)

I see this might be a better fit in the showcase area.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very cool stick. Pop a pic in the showcase as well.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

Welcome Kelly - although this is a slow moving forum, we're glad you're here with us. What part of the country are you in?
Please post more photos when you're ready.


----------



## Kelly (8 d ago)

John, I'm just a bit east of the Pacific NorthWet, in Eastern Washington, at about the center of the state.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kelly, I like anything out of the norm and you accomplished that! 
My sister lives directly in the Northwet (Sumner, Wa) so spends November through March in Arizona.


----------



## Kelly (8 d ago)

She has a kick butt woodworkers store near her then. If you ever get over to visit her, look it up. 

Sumner Woodworker Store




valky307 said:


> Kelly, I like anything out of the norm and you accomplished that!
> My sister lives directly in the Northwet (Sumner, Wa) so spends November through March in Arizona.


----------



## dangerranger (9 mo ago)

Very cool stick! And you are right, there many like it! Keep up the good work DR


----------

